

Ask HN: How do you read HN? - steilpass

So in the last couple of days I'm getting more into Hacker News. But I find it difficult to keep up with the links. The RSS feed is no real help since it only contains the link and no information like points or comments.
So how do you read HN?
======
ErrantX
First thing in the morning and some tiem in the afternoon I check out the
links on the main page to see what I missed overnight.

Then I have the HN-links chatterous room open in Gtalk which posts new
additions to the main page - so popular stuff comes to my attention.

Then I dip into the "new" page once an hr or so.

~~~
steilpass
That would be: <http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc/> Looks interesting. I am going
to give it a try.

~~~
ErrantX
That's the main chat room. This one has the feed:
<http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc_feed/> :)

------
brk
I check the "new" page about once an hour, and the News page 4 or 5x/day.

Sort of depends on what else I have going on though. Was traveling M-W this
week, so didn't check HN at all during that time.

